# A&A Acres Birth!



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

My first freshener just kidded with trip doelings! All are going great! 







So blessed and in love!







I only crocheted two sweaters so I am making another one right now


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Failingfarmer (Nov 24, 2015)

Awww! So cute! And the crochet sweaters are beautiful!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Alabaster Pearl








Zurina Valentine








Ivory Dutchess


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Triplet does! Congrats
They're adorable


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Such sweet faces!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Their cute.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

They are too cute, makes me :faint:


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I'm in love


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

It doesn't get much cuter than that!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Triplet does????? HUZZAH!!!! They're adorable!!!!!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

I can't get over their cuteness! 
So in love!


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

Snuggling with my Valentine 








What's better than snuggling with one baby goat?
Snuggling with three baby goats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just little doll babies!


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

What a sweet picture! Just adorable! (totally agree on snuggling with 3 goats :-D)


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Congrats! Are they mini lamanchas? I bet they are even more fun now that they are a week old! Will you be retaining any?


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Very cute. Have fun they grow fast.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Congrats so cute!!! And they are all doelings even better!! So sweet


----------



## aaacres (Jan 8, 2016)

*A&A Acres Birth!*

They are all getting big quick!







They are so fun! They are running around and jumping like crazy but still so cuddly!
They are 75% Lamancha and 25%Togg but mom looks like Lamancha so they look just like her.
I thought about keeping one, but I think I am going to sell them all :-/ it's a numbers thing for me. We decided that my three adult does are enough for now


----------

